# Cost of part livery



## Nickyhorse89 (22 November 2017)

Hi everyone

Thought I found my forever yard but due to the YO situation I have to move. Found a lovely yard that has EVERYTHING I could possibly want plus it's only 20 minutes from my house. Only problem is the price. It's £100pw for 5 day full livery then weekend DIY. Only thing I would need to supply is feed which during winter is going at the rate of knots. 

Does that seem like a lot? Never paid so much as don't really need full livery, happy to do my jobs. How much does everyone pay for part livery? 

Thanks guys xx


----------



## ihatework (22 November 2017)

That&#8217;s not an unreasonable rate. Pretty standard.


----------



## madamebonnie (22 November 2017)

I am part livery (just mucking out to do) 7 days a week but if I went to 5 days a week full (all jobs done no exercising). That would be what I pay on my yard. 

I have actually just found my feed bill decreasing massively as much better grazing on new yard, he has been such a poor doer in the past but can't believe how well he is holding his weight. Would that be something for you to factor in?


----------



## abbijay (22 November 2017)

Do you mean hard feed or all feed including haylage? 
My yard does 7 day part for about £90pw with unlimited haylage and 1 bag of bedding no hard feed. I can easily do hard feed for less than £1 per day if I am sensible and feed straights with ad lib haylage.
It certainly doesn't sound far off the mark.


----------



## jenni999 (22 November 2017)

£120 a week in Berkshire for 7 day, all feed etc included.


----------



## Maesto's Girl (22 November 2017)

Mine is just shy of £300, part livery 4 days a week and full on 3 days. No hay, feed or bedding included. Usually it comes out at about £400 per month with everything in so that price seems reasonable


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (22 November 2017)

abbijay said:



			Do you mean hard feed or all feed including haylage? 
My yard does 7 day part for about £90pw with unlimited haylage and 1 bag of bedding no hard feed. I can easily do hard feed for less than £1 per day if I am sensible and feed straights with ad lib haylage.
It certainly doesn't sound far off the mark.
		
Click to expand...

Includes hard feed but if they don't have a particular one then have to pay for it.


----------

